# Don'T Play With Your Food...



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Something the mother of this guy obviously never said...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/foodanddrinkpicturegalleries/8808407/Disparity-by-Christopher-Boffoli-miniature-scenes-created-using-food-and-toy-figures.html


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Original idea, and great pics....I especially liked the chocolate quarry and the guys fishing...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Hilarious. I'm not sure what pic #5 is supposed to be. A rich fat cat with his trophy wife on holidays?


----------

